# Attention Layout Boat Hunters



## duckkillerclyde

I am building a layout. I am going to build it out of aluminum but am having problems deciding the size of the ****pit. If anyone has any photos of the ****pit I would greatly appreciate it. I would also like a few measurements. I have the directions for the UFO but it calls for you to build differently than my idea is. I am going to have the aluminum bent to minimize welding.

*This is for a layout boat not a marsh boat.

layout boats are;

UFO's MLB's LBLB's

marsh boats are;

aquapods marshrat's MOmarsh, hybrids, Pintails, four rivers.


----------



## kev

Why don't you just buy an ATF from Tony (Lake Bonneville)? You'd probably save yourself a ton of time and money.

Later,
Kev


----------



## colbyatepaste

Why are you wanting aluminum over glass? Is it just a weight issue?

Talk to DiverFreak (Tony from LBLB)


----------



## duckkillerclyde

kev said:


> Why don't you just buy an ATF from Tony (Lake Bonneville)? You'd probably save yourself a ton of time and money.
> 
> Later,
> Kev


I've already talked to Tony and I live in NW Oregon. Shipping kills me.


----------



## duckkillerclyde

colbyatepaste said:


> Why are you wanting aluminum over glass? Is it just a weight issue?
> 
> Talk to DiverFreak (Tony from LBLB)


I know how to work aluminum, I don't know how to do glass.

I need/want a layout boat. I did not buy a factory one for two reasons

1) I live in NW Oregon and the shipping alone is several hundred dollars
2) I wanted to see if I could build it myself


----------



## colbyatepaste

The shipping issue is painful. That is why I have not pulled the trigger on a marsh boat yet. 

You made some comments on my blog about marsh boats, thank you. After posting that i realized I forgot 4 rivers in that line up. Have you played on their boats?


----------



## duckkillerclyde

colbyatepaste said:


> The shipping issue is painful. That is why I have not pulled the trigger on a marsh boat yet.
> 
> You made some comments on my blog about marsh boats, thank you. After posting that i realized I forgot 4 rivers in that line up. Have you played on their boats?


never take a 4 rivers by yourself. Too heavy too hard to paddle straight.

Like I said on your blog, Aquapod gets my vote. They are very easy to paddle. People say they are tippy but I'm 300# and I stand up in mine. I hunt the coast a lot and on days where we will have an outgoing morning tide (we get tidal swings of 8') I will anchor my boat in deep water so it doesn't get high and dry. I am then unloading my aquapod from my boat with a blind (kind of hard because of how I built the blind) setting my pod in the water and paddling sometime as far as a 1/2 mile UPSTREAM, I always make it so I am paddling with the tide on the way out. I will paddle the 10' with me and the dog. This past hunting season my friend with a pod the same as mine and another guy with a marsh rat were hunting a river near the coast and the river was flooding. The aquapods paddled so much easier than the marsh rat. I can't say enough good things about the aquapod. After the Marsh boat days that we had here in Oregon, I am very pleased and thankful I didn't make the mistake of buying anything but.

Come to the Oregon Waterfowl Festival, pickup a Aquapod while you're up here. I'll even let you test mine out before you buy one if you'd like.


----------



## duckkillerclyde

I wish I had pictures of all the float tests we did but the camera got wet and wouldn't work. We only got this one and it is a home made marsh boat. My 10' pod floated all 3 of these guys. I'm that fat guy on the far left


----------



## duckkillerclyde

here is the magnum marsh rat.

notice how low in the water it is already sitting with an average sized guy.
now ad a dog, ad decoys, your blind bag your shotgun......


----------



## duckkillerclyde

We will run 600# of people in a 10' aquapod and not think twice about it.
You will not do that in a marshrat


----------



## duckkillerclyde

four rivers


----------



## Bax*

Nice! 8)

That actually looks pretty professional!


----------



## duckkillerclyde




----------



## duckkillerclyde

Bax* said:


> Nice! 8)
> 
> That actually looks pretty professional!


What looks professional? our float test? lol :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## duckkillerclyde

aquapod pics














































12' aquapod


----------



## Bax*

duckkillerclyde said:


> Bax* said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! 8)
> 
> That actually looks pretty professional!
> 
> 
> 
> What looks professional? our float test? lol :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

I thought you were saying you made the boat that you did the float test on. But if I didnt read things so fast........


----------



## duckkillerclyde

Bax* said:


> duckkillerclyde said:
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Bax*":aw3keetg]Nice! 8)
> 
> That actually looks pretty professional!
> 
> 
> 
> What looks professional? our float test? lol :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

I thought you were saying you made the boat that you did the float test on. But if I didnt read things so fast........ [/quote:aw3keetg]

It is a homemade boat but I didn't build it. Some guy showed up. It is REALLY stable but also very hard to paddle. The owner of that boat says that he wishes he had just bought an aquapod as he had $500 into building it. (that was with free plywood) It is a nice craft none the less.


----------



## colbyatepaste

Thanks Clyde that was an awesome post, sorry to side track your original question.


----------



## duckkillerclyde

It's been a while since I've been on here but I finished my boat last spring. Here it is.


----------



## rjefre

Cool paint job!
R


----------



## duckkillerclyde

rjefre said:


> Cool paint job!
> R


The mermaid?


----------



## birdboy

Nice tail


----------



## Fowlmouth

Nice boobs!


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool

Dude you did a dang good job, thats a bitchin boat, nice paint job too.


----------



## duckkillerclyde

Thanks for all the complements guys.

It also tows.


----------



## duckkillerclyde

It's hard to see but here are a pair of scoter I shot out of her. Notice how blown out the river is.....story of our entire season this year.....


----------



## duckkillerclyde




----------



## dkhntrdstn

nice job.


----------



## HEN SLAYER

Duckkillerclyde... i am confused why you live in Oregon... and this is the UTAH wildlife network????


----------



## duckkillerclyde

HEN SLAYER said:


> Duckkillerclyde... i am confused why you live in Oregon... and this is the UTAH wildlife network????


Because I also hunt NV which is right next to UT..... had questions on swan hunting as I drew a swan tag. Swan hunting is illegal in WA and OR.

That's why. I guess if you don't like me being here, contact an administrator and/or moderator and have me banned....


----------



## Gee LeDouche

duckkillerclyde said:


> Because I also hunt NV which is right next to UT..... had questions on swan hunting as I drew a swan tag. Swan hunting is illegal in WA and OR.
> 
> That's why. I guess if you don't like me being here, contact an administrator and/or moderator and have me banned....


Naw, We like having ya around. -~|-


----------

